# anyone have a diagram for a qd18 gsx engine



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

im looking for the oxygen sensors for this car my mechanic says there are 3 but i seem to locate 4 and i want to make sure that there are 4 and not 3----

there seem to be 2 before the precat system with only 3 wires and 2 after the precat system wiht 4 wires


the 2 with 3 wires have a black with 2 white wires
the other 2 have 1 grey 1 black 2 white wires


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

ok well i thought you meant qg18 but then you said gsx, so i have absolutely no idea what you're talking about


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

gd18de engine for a gxe


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

wow you messed that one up a tad 
PhatG20
on the left, click on fsm's


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

whew! I was like at first, wholy moley! A turbo AWD sentra??? that would be nice for once. For O2 sensors when you purchase the aftermarket ones, normally there is a little pamphlet that tells you what wire does and what color it is.


----------

